

Allen Dulles's Rules of Spycraft (2009) [pdf] - maxerickson
http://www.oss.net/dynamaster/file_archive/100102/0a947a77d762061cc87ec541c2d2dcc7/2010-01-02%20Dulles%20on%20Tradecraft%20via%20Srodes.pdf

======
andmalc
Old school, just like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLdp4kiuT-U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLdp4kiuT-U)

